# Camping Essentials



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

What are your most valuable camping musts for your camping trip. I know there are tents, pads for sleeping bags, food and etc , but what are things that you must bring every time you go out no matter where you go?


----------



## CampsiteOutfitter (Jul 2, 2011)

Bring baby wipes on your campinghttp://twitter.com/#!/search?q=#camping trip. It's great for cleaning little messes and for freshening up. Eco-friendly wipes available too!


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

The 10 essentials. After that it depends on the campsite, location, weather probabilities, number of people in the party, etc. etc.

The 10 essentials are a variation of the following. They should apply to any camp opportunity from RVing to backpacking. Some lists combine items so they can include more things, but this is the one that works for me:

1. Water in suitable containers (or a water source and/or a water purification/filtration system.

2. Food in appropriate storage containers.

3. Extra clothing - depending on how often and what you want to change into.

4. Rain gear - could be a poncho, parka, whatever is appropriate for the weather type.

5. First Aid Kit (stocked with what you need - I have all the parts, but no longer carry some things like a snake bite kit. Don't forget insect repellent.

6. Knife (3", much more than that is overkill and a weapon)

7. Flashlight with extra batteries. Windup flashlights help minimize batteries but are kinda large and heavy if you backpack.

8. Firestarter (blocks or paste) and matches (waterproofed).

9. Sunglasses/Sunblock/chapstick. Even in winter!! The snow can wreak havoc on your eyes from glare.

10. Topo Map & compass. For the areas you traverse. You'd be surprised by unexpected rivers & obstructions and a map helps you get around this. A GPS can also be used but most truists still believe you keep the paper maps as well.

I've always wondered why a stove/fuel & cooking utensils have not made the list, but with a firestarter and some meals pretty much self contained, this turns this into a desire not a requirement.

Other things that are not interestingly enough on the list but somewhat necessary are toiletries, and a backpack or dufflebag. Also, not making the list are specific clothing like boots and NO COTTON. Cotton is a terrible fabric in the backwoods. Wool is much better but heavier than some of these fancy fabrics out there.

That's pretty much MY Must-Haves. Everything else is a convenience, nicety, or fun gadget to bring along. I have saved plenty of other persons in the wild because I bring these along.


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

1-firearm-50 rounds of ammo
2-fire starter-enough to start 3 fires
3-matches-lighter
4-clothes
5-food
6-hatchet
7-tent-sleeping bag
8-water
there is more but if your backpacking,weight is an issue,and yes these are in order of importance to me:10220:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

My list is I need all 10 items. There is no priority, I need all of them.

Since you have a priority for yours it's nice to know your bullets are edible and can quench your thirst. I like that weapons, fire starting materials are very high and even a hatchet is above water.

I'm just messing with you. No disrespect meant. I have a pretty good sense of humor. I guess I've just been softened up too much over the years. []


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

most people can only carry enough water for maybe a day trip if that,if in snow,fire melts water,hatchet cuts wood to make fire,bullets kill dinner,and you need the gun to fire the bullet,hatchet cuts the wood i will need to make shelter if i forget my tent or my sleeping bag,so yes my list is right on the mark,except i forgot the beer,but that would be at the bottom annyway.
l.o.l:10001:


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

artmart-we all need a sense of humor,because it makes life interesting.:thumbup1:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

yes, I know and I was trying to be funny, too. I guess I fell short .... but I wouldn't call that camping. I would call that survival.

I couldn't clean a carcass to save my life. If I forgot my tent or sleeping bag, I would go back home and give up camping since I can't read a checklist. Guns and bullets are too expensive. 50 of rounds of ammo would clear a forest of all things edible, or else you're a really bad shot in which case I won't camp near by or I'll get the ricochet.

All things are possible.


----------



## peanut (Aug 24, 2011)

Aerobed and CPAP.:10311: Obviously, I need to camp with electricity. No hard core camping for me.


----------



## peanut (Aug 24, 2011)

jpfree said:


> First aid kit! Never, never head out without one. The most important thing you could have. Hope for the best, plan for the worst...


Excellent suggestion. We have a saying in our family: It's not a vacation 'till somebody goes to the hospital. Since we started camping 13 years ago we have had several concussions, broken arm, scratched cornea, burst eardrum, dehydration, 2 bouts of serius pneumonia, stitches, plus the usual vomiting and diarrhea, colds, fevers, and various cuts, bruises, and burns. And that doesn't even inclued the time we rolled our whole rig with 5 people in the SUV. :smack-head: We never know when we're going to need our first aid kit.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Great! Another Advertisement for a product that has too many useless size bandages. One of these days I'll have to post my contents and it won't be 200 useless size band-aids.


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

artmart said:


> yes, I know and I was trying to be funny, too. I guess I fell short .... but I wouldn't call that camping. I would call that survival.
> 
> I couldn't clean a carcass to save my life. If I forgot my tent or sleeping bag, I would go back home and give up camping since I can't read a checklist. Guns and bullets are too expensive. 50 of rounds of ammo would clear a forest of all things edible, or else you're a really bad shot in which case I won't camp near by or I'll get the ricochet.
> 
> All things are possible.


 you are right artmat if i forgot the tent or the sleeping bag my wife would make me go home,and stay there.:smack-head:


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

jpfree said:


> First aid kit! Never, never head out without one. The most important thing you could have. Hope for the best, plan for the worst...


 i have not found a first aid kit that had the right stuff in it,most of the time it was things i would neaver use unless i hacked off a finger or hand.:bang:


----------



## peanut (Aug 24, 2011)

artmart said:


> Great! Another Advertisement for a product that has too many useless size bandages. One of these days I'll have to post my contents and it won't be 200 useless size band-aids.


:shrug: My first aid kit is not commercial kit. I made it myself. it's not huge, but i can fix almost anything short of a serious head injury or amputation. I carry 4 drugs--Tylenol (fever), Advil (anti-inflammatory), Benedryl (allergic reaction), and Immodium(diarrhea). I keep some bandaids ( but NOT 200~), a few bandage materials, an ace bandage,tweezers, scissors, neosporine & hydrocortisone cream, digital thermometer, and an instant ice pack. I keep it in a small box, about the size of a small shoe box.


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

I bet he was talking about the post before yours. Constant links to outside sites.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes, I was referring to the prior post... Notice the time stamps, we posted within 5 minutes of each other and his posted first.... which makes it read funny.

Moving right along, my first aid kit is very similar to Peanut's. I like the Immodium and ice pack idea.

To his list I add plenty of moleskin/molefoam, Motrin instead of Advil because it seems to work better for me. I don't carry scissors since I carry a Swiss Army knife which has tweezers. I carry small heat packs, too. I don't carry a thermometer since I can tell when I or the people I'm with, feel like crap and know to vacate when that happens. It's happened once to a person in our party.

Making your own kit is best as long as you have the experience on what to bring and use. This helps to replenish supplies and get rid of old stuff. It also helps to customize the kit as needed. I'll take one kit for backpacking since size and weight are critical. Then there's a different one for tenting and finally, a big one for the RV (but not that big since I'm not a doctor).


----------



## jjbuck (Sep 6, 2011)

add superglue to the first aid kids. Stitches in a tube!


----------



## peanut (Aug 24, 2011)

Great suggestion about the superglue! I once put my kids scalp back together after he split it on a pole. The cut was only about an inch long, but the superglue did the job. I wouldn't try to do that with an especially deep or long cut,but for something small (and easily cleaned out!) superglue will work well.


----------



## jjbuck (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm a remodeling contractor, and on site cuts are part of the workday. Years ago I did a remodel for an ER Doc. Got to run my method past him.

Up to that point, I'd been doing it wrong. I squirted the glue into the wound. He suggested cleaning, then hold closed, then 3 to 5 thin layers, allowing each to dry quick, as opposed to one thick layer.

It was a steel stud job, lotsa oportunity to practice with all the sharp metal edges around. Helper managed to slice his hand pretty good. We took the time to glue it "right", Doc gave his seal of approval, said we saved a $350 ER trip!

Also confirmed, infection sets in 24 to 48 hours. Means nothing if no signs earlier, but you are usually in the clear if all looks good 48hrs later. Good stuff to know.

He did laugh at my "deep cut/gash method". Big dollap of liquid nails into the wound, squeeze excess out as you close it. Then wrap w/blue shop towel and duct tape tight!

Something about chance for massive infection and chemical burns/nerve damage?

I've superglued my wife and kids, save the liquid nails for myself!


----------



## jjbuck (Sep 6, 2011)

He was however impressed with the blue shop towel and duct tape. Liked the constant pressure for slowing blood flow giving chance to clot.as a rule, I don't travel very far without duct tape, and usually have a roll of shop towels somewhere in the truck.


----------



## peanut (Aug 24, 2011)

jjbuck said:


> I'm a remodeling contractor, and on site cuts are part of the workday. Years ago I did a remodel for an ER Doc. Got to run my method past him.
> 
> Up to that point, I'd been doing it wrong. I squirted the glue into the wound. He suggested cleaning, then hold closed, then 3 to 5 thin layers, allowing each to dry quick, as opposed to one thick layer.
> 
> ...


 :shocked: OMG, I think my brain just went sideways! Glad it turned out all right. You bring up an important point though. If the cut is not easy to clean out or has significant contamination, DO NOT glue it closed. The cleaning out is so important. And not just running it under some cold water. No. Cleaning involved soap and water and SCRUBBING, to get the germs out. If you can't stand to scrub it, you best leave it to the professionals.

I'm a nurse. One time i had a guy walk in to the ER with his thumb flayed open. He had laid his thumb down on a chain saw~!~ and it was just full of sticks, dirt, and grease. Holy cow. I don't think I've ever seen anything so nasty. It was so bad the doctor couldn't even sew it up, let alone glue it. Just had to leave it open and pack it. Poor guy nearly lost the thumb due to infection, but managed somehow to save it. As he said to me, "that's a mistake I'll never make again." No kidding!


----------



## Alice (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi there! My list is made of things I could never go without, but I must admit I copied it from a great list for gear check, cause I've never thought what is essential and what's not. My list is much bigger than artmart's, which means everything is important and I pack everything I might need for camping. Doesn't matter if I haven't used it since I bought it. I need to have it in case something happens and luckily nothing bad ever happens  

Here it is:

Personal water bottles
First aid kit
Mozzie net/screen
Flashlight
Emergency contact numbers
Cooler/fridge
Portable camping gas stove
Iron pot pan cookware
Camping picnic table plus chair set
Camping kitchen knives and other cooking tools
Waterproof bags
Digital camera, spare batteries


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for your lists Alice. My lists are short but this is because the list only includes those items that must be included for every outing, no matter what type. From a short day hike to a 2 week long trip in an RV. Those are what I refer to as ESSENTIAL MUST HAVES no matter what.

Your list is what you (and I) would use on a camping trip and then some. For example, if you were backpacking you would skip the cooler/fridge amongst other things.

If you are RVing, you'd could add a whole lot more, like baking pans, and satellite TV stuff and other stuff.

I think that lists are always the best way to go. I also have a line next to each item, to check off if I need it or don't. I have a basic list that can easily be modified for tent camping, truck camping, backpacking and a whole different set of lists for RVing. Amazingly enough, the RV checklist is relatively short in equipment because the trailer is ALWAYS stocked with what is needed. What will be different is those things that might change like food items or clothing items.

I think the best thing you are pointing out that a very important camping tip is to USE lists. As many as you need to ensure you always have what you need. This has worked for me for the past 30 years. And I have been learning to use checklists for many other things than just camping. Great advice!


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

My essential camping musts include:
-food
-lots of water
-first aid kit
-extra clothes
-fire starter
-coffee
-cellphone 

I know that the last one may not really be considered as a camping must, but I always bring it with me for the maps and at least I got a way to contact for help, if I need to.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I do bring a cellphone since these are becoming important, but most times where I go, it is just extra weight. I keep it turned off to save the battery and only power it up if I think I might get a signal (which is rare). The intention is to keep it as powered up for an outbound call in case of emergency not to be able to receive calls.

I am not a text-er and haven't got the strength or money to carry a solar charger yet, but I can see this requirement for future hikers and backpackers as technology gets better.

I do bring a handheld GPS and leave the map and compass in the pack for backup. But so far after getting use to it, the GPS was been outstanding, easy to use and provides so much more info and capability than the map/compass method. This means I carry more batteries too.


----------



## AlexW52 (Oct 22, 2011)

I know it's definitely a sign of the times to bring along the tech stuff, but besides the essentials (water, first aid kit, skin so soft, flashlight, food, stove and/or fire), I can't live without having my camera, GPS, cell phone, iPod and iMainGo X speakers on hand. Which, BTW, I absolutely love the iMainGo speakers. They're battery powered and super portable (plus great sound). I work with them and their products are pretty impressive out of all the speaker systems I've used. The best part is that it's also a case, so it protects the iPod at the same time. They carry them at REI and Amazon. If you want to check them out, here's a link to Amazon (where there are also some pretty great reviews): Amazon.com: "imaingo": Electronics.

Happy camping!


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

Never really knew about the superglue. I'll definitely add that in my first aid kit, especially after reading the right way on how to use it.

peanut: How about cleaning the wound with some hydrogen peroxide and then dabbing some iodine? Will they be able to get the wound clean enough? I don't mind scrubbing a bit if it's just a small cut. But the idea of scrubbing a nasty cut can be a whole different matter to me.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

edwinjd said:


> Never really knew about the superglue. I'll definitely add that in my first aid kit, especially after reading the right way on how to use it.
> 
> peanut: How about cleaning the wound with some hydrogen peroxide and then dabbing some iodine? Will they be able to get the wound clean enough? I don't mind scrubbing a bit if it's just a small cut. But the idea of scrubbing a nasty cut can be a whole different matter to me.


For oddball uses of superglue check out: Cyanoacrylate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

One of the best things to get for washing out cuts is Wound Wash. It's also good for sterylizing burned skin before bandaging. 









My friend is a paramedic, and when I burned my arm on my motorcycle muffler (trying to do emergency repair on the road :smack-head she gave me some wound wash to clean the area with and dry gauze to wrap it in. Maybe not something to carry backpacking if you consider 3 oz to be heavy, but definitely something to keep in the base-camp medic bag.


----------



## jason (Sep 15, 2011)

I think you would get your safest answer from R.E.I. They have very good reliable products. Good luck.


----------



## happicamper (Feb 23, 2012)

*LOG TEEPEE Campfire Grate*

The Log Teepee Campfire Grate is designed to hold your firewood in a upright teepee style position for more air and a better burning campfire. "You"ll Never Make Another Campfire Without It Again". A great gift for the person that loves camping. Made in Wisconsin. Visit: www.logteepee.com for more info or ordering.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

happicamper said:


> The Log Teepee Campfire Grate is designed to hold your firewood in a upright teepee style position for more air and a better burning campfire. "You"ll Never Make Another Campfire Without It Again". A great gift for the person that loves camping. Made in Wisconsin. Visit: www.logteepee.com for more info or ordering.


and only slightly more expensive than learning how to actually make a proper campfire.
How to Build a Fire: 8 steps (with pictures) - wikiHow


----------



## Cynny81 (Dec 16, 2014)

I make a copy of a list of current medications, allergies, and my doctors names and numbers and hang it by the door just in case of an emergency. Its usually just my husband and I camping so I make a list for each of us.


----------



## welful (Jun 10, 2015)

Hammocks, folding chairs swing, self-defense tool,emergency medicine


----------



## jinpak (May 23, 2015)

Usually, I prefer taking my RV whenever I go on camping. The only thing which I never forget to carry is my camera, captures the beauty of nature and let us recall old memories.


----------

